# FS: Brand new, never opened aqueon starter kit.



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

I bought 4 of these but only need three I've decided. This tank kit is brand new, the box has never even been open. A great kit for goldfish or a betta, add a heater and you can have tropical fish. 
Here is a picture of the tank kit:








and the stuff it comes with:








Asking $40 firm. NOW asking $35firm.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i soo want this for a fry grow out tank.. but my wife will shoot me.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> i soo want this for a fry grow out tank.. but my wife will shoot me.


Then hide the gun.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Why hide the gun, when you can tell her it's a present for her =)


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

!!!bump!!!


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

!!!bump!!!


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

bump it up!


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

bump!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i convinced the wife, i'll take it!


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

bump!!!!!!!!


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Nobody wants this tank? A great tank for holding fry.


----------



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

I want it lol but I am broke... =(


----------



## rah_rabbitry (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice starter!


----------



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

pmed you =)


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump this tank is back up for sale!

I will take $35 for it now, great deal, shoot me a pm,thanks


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

.........bbbbbbbbbbbbuuuuuuummmmmmmppppp..........


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

bump........


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump again...only $35. It's just sitting on the floor in my room, don't make me trip over it again!


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Pending........


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

....sold....


----------

